# ? about Arm's Reach co-sleeper sheets



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Does anyone know if regular playard sheets fit the co-sleeper or do I need to buy the Arm's Reach brand only?

Thanks.


----------



## erinkrum (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the measurements for the arm's reach mattress is different from the regular play yard mattress. We had an arm's reach sleeper, and I remember that once while travelling I tried to use an arm's reach sheet on a Safety 1st play yard, but it was too small. We didn't have a play yard at home, so I never had tried the other way around though.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

we just use a pillowcase with ours.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

FYI - arm's reach sheets shrink really ez - I'd drip dry them. we washed on cold and dried low and they shrunk


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The arms reach sheets also have openings that allow for the straps to pass through the sheet and secure it to the matress pad. Different sheets have openings in different places, or no special openings at all.

We bought one sheet from the arm's reach company, but after we saw how it worked (and how frequently the sheet would need to be washed!) we wound up wrapping the matress pad in a soft flannel swaddling blanket (tucking the edges under the matress to keep the sleeping surface smooth).

DD was only in the co-sleeper for a few weeks though, so I'm doubly glad we didn't spent more money on sheets.


----------



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info.







I'm not sure yet how the co-sleeper will work for us either so maybe I'll hold off on buying more.


----------



## isaiahsmommy05 (Jul 1, 2005)

bassinet sheets fit it also.


----------



## nurseminako (Mar 31, 2006)

I read the arm's reach sheets would shrink so I've never put it in the dryer. Pack & Play sized sheets work fine for me.

Nancy


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

We endedup using the cosleeper as a stuff spot - lamp, diapers, blanket, water, etc.

I think dd slept in it for a max of 30 min. one night.

I did also just use a thin blanket tucked in tight as the sheet, and we kept it on the bed for a long time so that I could nurse on that side and not worry that she'd roll off the edge of the bed.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Graco PNP sheets fit fine on the Arm's Reach 'mattress'. We added a 4" foam under it to raise Noah to our bed level. I regular crib sheet fits over the whole shebang, but is a little loose - OK for a toddler, but I will go back to the better fitting sheets for our newborn this summer.

HTH


----------

